# Catabwa 11/5



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out to the state dock last night from about 6:30 to 9:00 and seen two fish caught. Conditions were stained, with a light wind out of the south. I tried Husky jerks, Rattle Traps and Ripsticks. As it always happens, I should have been there saturday night, I was told some nice fish came off the pier that night. There were 2 game wardens out there last night checking people also, they were both fishing before they checked us. I'll be back out there sometime this week after work :B


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

The game wardens were fishing? Sneaky!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Fishpro said:


> I went out to the state dock last night from about 6:30 to 9:00 and seen two fish caught. Conditions were stained, with a light wind out of the south. I tried Husky jerks, Rattle Traps and Ripsticks. As it always happens, I should have been there saturday night, I was told some nice fish came off the pier that night. There were 2 game wardens out there last night checking people also, they were both fishing before they checked us. I'll be back out there sometime this week after work :B


Saturday wasn't bad. I only had one about 24" Saw around 2 dozen caught before I left at 10:00pm. 3 1/2 hours was long enough. Will be back soon ??


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice report Paul, I been too busy messn' with the steelies and trout to hit the walleye lately.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Is that the state park dock where everyone goes out ice fishing?


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

coolwater, where are the steelies hitting? I was looking to try them this week


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

hidden, yep the big concrete slab so to speak.

sapper, just head east - the V, the rock, other smaller waters that will go unmentioned... I've been picking up good numbers - just no hawgs.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

CoolWater said:


> Nice report Paul, I been too busy messn' with the steelies and trout to hit the walleye lately.


Well, just drop me a PM if you want to hit the water some weekend. 'Eyes or steel, don't matter to me. As for the rest of the week, and the walleyes, I'm going to try to get back out there after work in a day or two and see how the late night bite goes. If any of you guys go out there after 11pm and you see a big, older, loud, Chevy Suburban pull up, thats me.


----------



## shestamps2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Let me know when you go out and maybe I will stop over and say hi. I used to live on Southway within walking distance when the kids were growing up and we did a lot of fishing off that slab. There is a cable that is off the north side that clams a lot of lines. I made a 3 hook grapple bar one summer and the boys would bring home pounds of sinkers & lures. plus tackle boxes and chairs etc. that would get blown or knocked over the side. plus if the water is low be careful how far you back a trailer down the ramp, it has a drop off at the end. The sons and a couple of their larger buddies would watch and then charge the poor guys to help lift the trailers back up on the ramp.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm going to hit the park tonight- try from 7 til 10pm - we will see waht happends


----------



## shestamps2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just ran out to the pier with my dog and they were doing pretty good on the night eyes. They were lined up along the shore and the pier, Seen some pretty nice ones laying out, Talked to 1 young man that was just hanging out whom said he was just waiting on his dad because he had caught his limit!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, I'll be out there tomorrow after work!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report Rick,

While I was out Steelheading I talked to a few guys that said they were banging them pretty good lately. I wasn't going to post anything as I didn't have first hand knowledge - thought maybe they were blowing smoke my way. Thanks for providing the verification!

With the bite on, and mild temperatures, and it being the weekend - it will be quite the zoo down there. I doubt I'll fish but likely will go down with the gf and camera tonight. If any OGF'ers will be fishing let me know, i'll say hi.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes I agree it will be a zoo there the next few nights. I may wait a few days. 
I'm thinking Sunday or Monday ??


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I went down to Catawba Pier last night. Had 1 Walleye on. A-lot of fish were being caught- an observer told me - he counted over 60. The biggest 1 a saw looked like 6lb
The fish bite was on as soon as I arrived at 7:30 P.M.. I left at 10. Had to work in the morning.

I would hate to go down tonight, I am sure will be there a huge crowd. Next time I go will be on a Monday or Tuesday when the weather is a little more harsh


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

don't they fish the area by small boat? seems as thogh that would be the way around the crowd.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Have not seen any boats at Catawba this fall. Don't forget the other places that produce fish from the shore. Mazurcks. Saw a bunch of fish caught there last weekend. Plus the pier at Lakeside has been outstanding at times. 
So just don't think about one place. All three places are less than 10 minutes apart.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

A handful of boats were out fishing the Catawba area last night


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got in a little bit ago, and as the saying goes "you should've been here yesterday"  . I didn't get out there until about 11:15 and there were about 15 guys there, down from about 50 or 60 ealier in the evening from what I was told. The wind was blowing pretty good out of the S.E. with a thunderstorm coming in from the west. At least the lighting was cool. The water clarity was good, but the fish wern't there. Nobody had fish. I'm going to give it a shot sunday night, I'll hit them sooner or later!


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

A lot of guys there last night, and not a lot of ish being caught. Got a chance to get out in a boat just off the pier and still had no luck. Next time, I'm just going to the fish market. It reminds me of walleye run does pier fishing!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

phisherman said:


> A lot of guys there last night, and not a lot of ish being caught. Got a chance to get out in a boat just off the pier and still had no luck. Next time, I'm just going to the fish market. It reminds me of walleye run does pier fishing!



Was that you out there with Tony last night? He stopped at talked for a bit after he pulled the boat. I might go with him sunday night and try it off the shore. Good thing you guys got off the water when you did!! :C


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

You got that right partner. If you do go out with him tell him the guys he took out on friday night really appreciated it. Ten more minutes out there and we would have been soaked.


----------



## woodcrafter (Nov 6, 2006)

What kind of bait everyone using out there? for the 'eyes?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Mostly crankbaits - rapala HJ's is rather popular - a few use casting spoons, I'm sure others have favorite specific types.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Coolwater, this is Regina from Cincinnati again. When you guys are talking about Catawba, do you mean the pier in the State Park. We fished there in May and only caught a bunch of sheephead. Of course we were only fishing with nightcrawlers. Wrong, huh? We have to use the lures to catch them? Is there any live bait rigs I could use?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

regmiller said:


> Hey Coolwater, this is Regina from Cincinnati again. When you guys are talking about Catawba, do you mean the pier in the State Park. We fished there in May and only caught a bunch of sheephead. Of course we were only fishing with nightcrawlers. Wrong, huh? We have to use the lures to catch them? Is there any live bait rigs I could use?


That is the pier. AT the state park. Get there before it gets dark. Fish come in and bite usaully after dark ? All depends on a lot of things ?? Same as post above. Hot lure has been the Husky-Jerk.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Hearttxp. Maybe I should plan on staying a night in Port Clinton and just trying out a lot of places in the area. We always go to East Harbor for the trout release, so we could just try it then. I had a bunch of Husky Jerks and gave them all away. I'll get some more. Thanks again.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

gave away husky jerks???


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> gave away husky jerks???


I wish he would have gave them to me !!!


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, they took advantage of me. I am a woman, so my male friends came over and saw all of my fishing stuff (errie dearie, rooster tails, little cleos, foxy jigs, husky jerks, etc.) and begged me out of them. I'm a softie. I need them to go fishing with me because I can't go trampling in the woods by myself. What color did you guys say to get?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Silver/BLue or Glass/blue seemed to be hot for awhile ???


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks again!! I will be ready!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Clown, Gold & Black, Firetiger, or anything with a orange colored belly....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I like when the wardens are fishing, they seem a little more laid back that way! They will also know the fishing reports from first hand. Not just word of mouth!


----------

